# Problema Transformador y consola



## pdelt3 (May 11, 2010)

Hola:

Tengo una consola Proco SB-4000 la cual funcionaba perfectamente pero un dia la enchufe, el parlante hizo un ruido fuerte por unos segundos y luego se apago. Desde esa vez no volvio a prender.

Midiendo el transformador  sin conectarlo a la plaqueta me entrega 32v, pero ni bien lo conecto deja de hacerlo, esto está bien? cual puede ser el problema?

El transformador tiene dos cables azules, uno verde, dos negros y dos amarillos

Muchas gracias


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 11, 2010)

Probablemente tiene un cortocircuíto en la etapa de amplificación de potencia.


----------



## pdelt3 (May 11, 2010)

Disculpa mi ignorancia, pero cuál es la etapa de amplificación de potencia? que consejo me das para reparar esto?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 11, 2010)

Bueno, primero tienes que abrirlo, luego trata de subir unas imágenes de la placa (imágenes nítidas, vista por arriba y por abajo), y ahí creo que te podría ayudar.


----------



## pdelt3 (May 11, 2010)

Acá estan las imagenes:


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 11, 2010)

Bueno, el amplificador de potencia es esa etapa que está frente a esa gran pieza de aluminio (disipador de temperatura), junto con las resistencias blancas. Por lo que logro distinguir, parece ser que es con transistores.

La fuente de alimentación posee esos dos grandes capacitores electrolíticos (esos cilíndricos). Una fuente simétrica. Mídete el voltaje en los bornes de cada capacitor.


----------



## pdelt3 (May 11, 2010)

No llega voltaje a los capacitores.


Te explico ademas que cuando mido el voltaje del transformador sin conectarlo a la placa me da 32v, pero cuando lo conecto ya no me entrega mas voltaje


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 11, 2010)

¿Se escucha algún zumbido en el transformador cuando está conectado? ¿Se recalienta o sale algún olor extraño de éste?


----------



## pdelt3 (May 11, 2010)

No, no se recalienta ni hace zumbido


----------



## Lord Chango (May 11, 2010)

Revisaste los fusibles? Si el transformador deja de proveer tensión en sus bornes al conectarlo, debe haber algun tipo de protección, que hace que éste se apague, tal vez algo relacionado con el relé (un cubo de color azul) que se ve por ahí...

Saludos.


----------



## pdelt3 (May 11, 2010)

Y como puedo testear el relé con un tester o voltimetro? fusibles no tiene


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 11, 2010)

Lord Chango, dudo que ese relé (si es que es uno) desconecte el transformador (está demasiado alejado de él).

pdelt3, te adjunto imágenes de tu placa en donde señalizo algunas cosas.

Debes medir el voltaje continuo con respecto a masa, en los puntos donde ves que dice +V y -V (conectas la punta negativa de tu medidor a masa).

El voltaje alterno lo mides donde dice AC potencia, con respecto a masa.

Fíjate además en el estado de las soldaduras donde están las señalizaciones.


----------



## pdelt3 (May 11, 2010)

Hammer:

El que me marcaste como +V me da -5.7mV y el -V me da 8.6mV (Conecte la punta negativa a masa).
El de corriente alterna AC me da 0V.

Ya repase todas las soldaduras.

Te agrego ademas un dato: la consola andaba pero la cambie de gabinete pq el otro se me rompió, fuera del gabinete prendía pero cuando la puse en el nuevo gabinete dejó de andar. Me parecio raro que el disipador iba atornillado al gabinete con tornillos comunes, ¿puede ser que se haya quemado algo por atornillar el disipador?.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda que me estas dando

Acabo de medir la continuidad entre loq ue me marcaste como Masa y todos los pines del transformador y el tester me hace un pitido (osea que hay continuidad no?) entre todos los pines y maza salvo uno.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 11, 2010)

> El que me marcaste como +V me da -5.7mV y el -V me da 8.6mV (Conecte la punta negativa a masa).
> El de corriente alterna AC me da 0V.
> 
> Ya repase todas las soldaduras.
> ...



Me suena a cortocircuíto, y sí, es probable que hayas quemado algo al atornillar mal.



> Acabo de medir la continuidad entre loq ue me marcaste como Masa y todos los pines del transformador y el tester me hace un pitido (osea que hay continuidad no?) entre todos los pines y maza salvo uno.



Desconecta el transformador y prueba los diodos con el comprobador de diodos. Los diodos deben marcar aproximadamente .600 en una dirección, e infinito en la otra. La forma de medir en directo es con la punta negativa en el lado que tiene la raya blanca.


----------



## pdelt3 (May 11, 2010)

Los diodos fue lo primero que medí.
Tengo dos que me marcan continuidad de los dos lados, pero les desconecte una pata y los volvi a medir y me dieron bien.
Yo estoy empezando a creer que es problema de algun transistor.

Espero instrucciones


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 11, 2010)

¿Cuáles son esos dos?

Compruébate los transistores. Deconecta las bases y colectores (me parece que son transistores con encapsulado TO-220; la base es la patita que está a la izquierda, mirándolo desde el frente, y el colector es la del medio) y prueba la continuidad entre las tres patas. Así podrás detectar si alguno está en corto.


----------



## pdelt3 (May 11, 2010)

Los diodos que te digo son el que está al lado del relé azul (marca .217 de los dos lados y en la imagen no se ve) y un diodo de color rojor que es el mas inmediato a los capacitores de potecia.





Los transitores voy a probarlos mañana porque ahora me tengo que ir.
Muchisismas gracias por tu ayuda y espero q mañana lo podamos solucionar, no me abandones por favor.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 11, 2010)

Ok.

PD.: Los diodos que te digo que compruebes son los que están señalizados en la primera imagen que adjunté. Son los de la fuente de alimentación. El diodo que está al lado del relé me parece que es el que va en paralelo con la bobina de éste, por eso marca continuidad cuando lo mides sin desconectarlo.

Nos leemos.


----------



## pdelt3 (May 11, 2010)

Hammer Facer:
Al fin logré medir todos los transitores y parece que encontré uno defectuoso, es un KA7915. Medí la continuidad en las patas y entre la de la derecha y la del medio me da .621 , además medí la resitencia entre las dos patas de las puntas y me da 18.2Kohm con el polo positivo en la pata 1 y el negativo en la pata 3 e invirtiendo los polos también me da 18.2Kohm.
Te aclaro que para medirlos los saqué de la plaqueta.

Mañana voy a comprar el repuesto y te aviso.

Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 12, 2010)

pdelt3, el KA7915 no es un transistor, es un regulador de voltaje negativo (-15V). Y si te mide eso en las dos direciones (.621 entre la del medio y la derecha, la del medio es Vin y la derecha es Vout), está en corto. ¿En que parte de la placa está ese integrado?

Nota: 18.2Kohm no es un valor bajo como para determinar un cortocircuíto.

Necesito algunos datos: 

¿En qué cables del transformador estás obteniendo 32V?
¿Qué es lo que dice en los otros semiconductores acoplados al disipador?
¿Existe aislamiento entre estos y el disipador?
¿Qué dice en los capacitores grandes (voltaje y capacidad)? ¿Y en los más pequeños, de color negro?


----------



## pdelt3 (May 12, 2010)

El regulador KA7915 me mide .621 entre la pata del medio y de la derecha pero sólo en una dirección, cuando conecto el positivo en el medio y el negativo a la derecha, al revez me mide 0.

Los valores que me arroja el transformador sólo me los arroja cuando está desconectado de la plaqueta, a penas lo conecto estos valores pasan a mV.
*¿En qué cables del transformador estás obteniendo 32V?*

Contando el pin amarillo de la izquierda de todo como nº 1 obtuve:

*NEGRO CON AZULES*
Pin 3 con Pin 6 = 2.57V 
Pin 3 con Pin 7 = 2.55V

Pin4 con Pin 7 = 31.6V
Pin4 con Pin 7 = 31.6V


*NEGROS CON AMARILLOS*
Pin 3 con Pin 1 = 0.005V
Pin 3 con Pin 2 = 0.005V

Pin 4 con Pin 1 = 26.6V
Pin 4 con Pin 2 = 26.6V



*VERDE CON AMARILLOS*
Pin 6 con Pin 1 = 3.06V
Pin 6 con Pin 2 = 3.06V


*VERDE CON AZULES*
Pin 6 con Pin 6 = 0.03V
Pin 6 con Pin 7 = 0.03V


*¿Qué es lo que dice en los otros semiconductores acoplados al disipador?*
Los desolde todos y testié la continuidad y andan todos bien.

*¿Existe aislamiento entre estos y el disipador?*
Sí, tienen un plástico y pasta térmica aunque está un poco vieja.

*¿Qué dice en los capacitores grandes (voltaje y capacidad)? ¿Y en los más pequeños, de color negro? *
No reciben voltaje porque ni bien conecto el transformador a la placa el voltaje se reduce a unos pocos mV.


El disipador tiene conectado un termostato de cerámica KSD302, qué pensas de eso? puede estar probocando el corto? como lo pruebo con el tester?

Además encontré un integrado JRC 4558D que creo que es el amplificador, como pruebo si está funcionando?.

Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 12, 2010)

pdelt3 dijo:


> El regulador KA7915 me mide .621 entre la pata del medio y de la derecha pero sólo en una dirección, cuando conecto el positivo en el medio y el negativo a la derecha, al revez me mide 0.



Está bien entonces.





> *¿Qué es lo que dice en los otros semiconductores acoplados al disipador?*
> Los desolde todos y testié la continuidad y andan todos bien.



Ok. Pero quería saber el nombre (código de designación) de estos.



> *¿Existe aislamiento entre estos y el disipador?*
> Sí, tienen un plástico y pasta térmica aunque está un poco vieja.



Ok, no olvides colocar todos los aislamiento cuando vuelvas a armarlo. 



> *¿Qué dice en los capacitores grandes (voltaje y capacidad)? ¿Y en los más pequeños, de color negro? *
> No reciben voltaje porque ni bien conecto el transformador a la placa el voltaje se reduce a unos pocos mV.



Me refiero a lo que está escrito en ellos. Te indican el voltaje máximo y la capacidad nominal en µF.




> Los valores que me arroja el transformador sólo me los arroja cuando está desconectado de la plaqueta, a penas lo conecto estos valores pasan a mV.
> *¿En qué cables del transformador estás obteniendo 32V?*
> 
> Contando el pin amarillo de la izquierda de todo como nº 1 obtuve:
> ...





1 = Amarillo
2 = Amarillo
3 = Negro2
4 = Negro1
5 = Verde
6 = Azul
7 = Azul



Por lo que deduzco:

AZUL - VERDE - AZUL = Bobinado secundario VH+VH (alto VA), el verde es la toma intermedia (masa).

NEGRO1 = Parece estar conectado a tierra (carcasa).

AMARILLO - NEGRO2 - AMARILLO = Secundario VL+VL (bajo VA), el negro es masa.

Debes medir voltaje entre el verde y los azules, entre el negro2 y los amarillos. 

Te aparecen voltajes muy bajos en el transformador, entre esos bobinados.




> El disipador tiene conectado un termostato de cerámica KSD302, qué pensas de eso? puede estar probocando el corto? como lo pruebo con el tester?



Lo dudo. El termostato generalmente es un termistor (NTC), se comprueba con el medidor de resistencia. Creo que controla al relé, para desconectar la etapa de salida en caso de recalentamiento.



> Además encontré un integrado JRC 4558D que creo que es el amplificador, como pruebo si está funcionando?.



Es un amplificador operacional. Dudo que este dañado. Lo tienes que comprobar en forma dinámica (o sea, inyectándole una señal, y comprobando la salida). Eso es más complejo de hacer.


----------



## pdelt3 (May 12, 2010)

*¿Qué es lo que dice en los otros semiconductores acoplados al disipador?*
Tengo dos que dicen 2C5198 y dos que dicen 2SA1941.
*
Qué dice en los capacitores grandes (voltaje y capacidad)? ¿Y en los más pequeños, de color negro? *
Grandes: 4700uF  63VDC
Chicos 2200uF  35V


Acabo de encontrar una resistencia que no funciona de 10ohm ubicada donde te señalo en la imagen.





Pensas que sólo se quemó la resistencia y por eso no anda o debo medir algun componente más? del integrado que te mencioné que me decis?

Muchas gracias



Hammer Facer dijo:


> Debes medir voltaje entre el verde y los azules, entre el negro2 y los amarillos.
> 
> Te aparecen voltajes muy bajos en el transformador, entre esos bobinados.




Al medir continuidad entre verde y azules el tester hace un pitido y lo mismo para negro2 y amarillos. Quiere decir que el transformador está en corto?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 12, 2010)

El bobinado VH te debería dar (máximo que deduzco) unos 5A, 40VAC, medidos entre los cables azules y el verde.

El bobinado VL te debería dar unos 2A, 20VAC (máximo), medidos entre los cables amarillos y el negro2.

La resistencia de 10Ω es de potencia, y si está en circuíto abierto, es porque ocurrió un cortocircuíto.

El amplificador operacional es difícil que se haya dañado, ya que trabaja con baja intensidad y voltaje.

Un secundario generalmente tiene muy baja resistencia (del orden de las unidades a centenas de ohms), así que es normal que un secundario capaz de entregar alta intensidad marque continuidad. Si el transformador estuviera en corto, debería presentar señales de recalentamiento o quemadura (zumbido, vibración, olor a barniz recalentado....).

Bueno, me tengo que ir, voy a salir. Luego me cuentas que tal te está yendo en la revisión.

Nos leemos.


----------



## pdelt3 (May 14, 2010)

Hammer, otra vez yo.

Cambie la resistencia de 10ohm 2Watts y sigue sin funcionar 
No entiendo por qué al conectar el transformador el voltaje parece desaparecer.


Es normal que el cable verde del transformador se una al cable negro en el circuito?

Ya no se qué mas hacer


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2010)

Mira de hacer esta prueba:
1) Desconecta los cables de salida del transformador.
2) Mide que cables tienen mayor tensión al encender el transformador
3) Apaga y conecta como "Carga" lámparas de automotor que sumen, poniendo en serie, una tensión similar a la de salida del transformador en vacío.
4) Vuelve a medir la tensión pero con las lámparas conectadas.


----------



## pdelt3 (May 14, 2010)

Le conecte una lampara normal de 220v y 40W y no encendió y al medir la tensión me da 0v


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2010)

pdelt3 dijo:


> Le conecte una lampara normal de 220v y 40W y no encendió y al medir la tensión me da 0v



¿ Y que puedes deducir de eso ?


----------



## pdelt3 (May 14, 2010)

La verdad que no se qué deducir. Tu sabes?


----------



## juandy77 (Jul 20, 2012)

Buenas, yo tengo la misma potencia y me sale el sonido sin potencia y con ruidos, cuando apago la potencia sale bien el sonido hasta q se va toda la carga, lo mismo cuando la enciendo. cambié una resistencia ceramica de 10/2w q estaba recalentada. Ayuda por favor!!!!


----------



## pdelt3 (Jul 26, 2012)

juandy77 dijo:


> Buenas, yo tengo la misma potencia y me sale el sonido sin potencia y con ruidos, cuando apago la potencia sale bien el sonido hasta q se va toda la carga, lo mismo cuando la enciendo. cambié una resistencia ceramica de 10/2w q estaba recalentada. Ayuda por favor!!!!



Limpia toda la plaqueta con un pincel grueso tipo brocha y alcohol. Despues repasa soldaduras que veas frias (soldaduras con color opaco, sin brillo), sobre todo las de la etapa de amplificacion.

Saludos


----------



## Pentux (Jun 27, 2022)

Me gustaría hacer una pregunta sobre ese amplificador ya que tengo el mismo con un pequeño incendio 😁, el cual no me deja ver los valores te tenía impresa la placa


----------



## Scooter (Jun 27, 2022)

Pues llegas diez años tarde.


----------



## Pentux (Jun 27, 2022)

Jajajaja...si


----------

